# UK Invalid domain names



## rufwoof (Apr 6, 2019)

Hmm!

Noticed today that each of BT, Virgin and TalkTalk, three main ISP providers in the UK all have invalid domain name lookups pointed to barefruit.com (92.242.132.24). A quick search revealed a article about that here

So any webpage with a mis-spelt domain name link, or any mis-typed domain name, points the browser to 92.242.132.24 Seems really wide open to potential abuse or crack!!!


----------

